# Problème iMac G5.



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, l'iMac G5 20" qui a été reparé (cf sujet dessoudage condos) fonctionne à peu près normalement, je m'explique :

J'allume l'iMac, il boote, le bureau s'affiche. Je regarde les temperatures avec iStat Pro (le 

mini a été 52° le maxi 73°) bref, quand je m'en sers la temperature est aux alentours de 

60°/62°. Après une dizaine minutes d'utilisation, le pross monte à 69° et une/deux 

minutes après il redescend à 67° mais le ventilateur se mets à fond (aucun freez sur 

l'iMac) mais au bout d'un moment il s'eteint, comme si il y avait eu une coupure de courant ... :rateau:

Merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Juillet 2010)

Revérifie, la pâte thermique, ton système de ventilo (avec le chatterton )
A mon avis il arrive pas à evacuer l'air correctement
Et je pense toujours pas à un problème d'alim


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

La ça fait 1h09 qu'il est allumé, et pas un freez, rien du tout.

En fait je pense que c'est le fait que je n'avais pas rebranché le deuxième ventilateur ... :rateau:

La le pross est à 65/66° mais au démarrage il est à 52/53°

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h45 ----------

Pour l'instant, il fonctionne.


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Juillet 2010)

Lol bah OK c'est cool pour toi


----------



## Invité (29 Juillet 2010)

C'était quoi le post original ?
Pask'on m'a filé un iMac G5 20 pour voir s'il était possible de faire quelque chose.
Il démarre bien mais passe en open firmware dès la pomme, et après nada.
Il accepte la touche option, l'open firmware, et le mode target, mais je n'arrive pas à en tirer grand chose de plus :mouais:


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2010)

Le mien restait bloqué sur la pomme. Et il fallait que je change des condos. Verifie tous les condos de la carte logiqie, et démonte le rad, dépoussiere le, et remets un tout petit peu de pate thermique sur le pross


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Juillet 2010)

Fait un reset PMU


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (29 Juillet 2010)

Bon, mon iMac G5 17" 1.6Ghz vient de lâcher... j'ai un affichage brouillé au démarrage et je reste bloqué sur la pomme. Meme avec le cd de leopard, il ne veut pas démarrer. 

Sa carte mère a été changée 6 mois après l'achat suite aux condensateurs défectueux mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit encore eux qui sont à l'origine du problème. 

Je l'ai démonté mais je n'ai pas vu de condensateurs "gonflés". il faut que je teste le reset PMU (un bouton sur la carte mère, c'est bien ça ?).

J'ai déjà fait un ctrl-P-R au démarrage sans succès.
Avec Shift-S j'ai acces au commandes firmware. Je lance alors un fsck -y qui corrige plein de truc mais au final il ne peut pas réparer le disque.

Mais bon, il a 5 ans... heureusement que j'ai  un macbook pour survivre !


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, oui c'est le deuxième petit bouton (celui de dessous) à côté des petites lumières.


----------



## Invité (29 Juillet 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Fait un reset PMU



Oulblié de préciser que c'est la première manip effectuée


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2010)

eh bien démonte la carte mère, nettoie le chipset qui est à l'arrière de l'iMac et nettoie aussi la partie ou vient poser le chipset, remettre de la pâte thermique.

Faire pareil pour le processeur.

Pendant que la carte mère est demontée inspecter minutieusement tous les condensateurs.

Si certains sont gonflés, c'est des 1800 uF 6,3 V


----------



## Invité (29 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> eh bien démonte la carte mère, nettoie le chipset qui est à l'arrière de l'iMac et nettoie aussi la partie ou vient poser le chipset, remettre de la pâte thermique.
> 
> Faire pareil pour le processeur.
> 
> ...



T'as changé les condos ?


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2010)

Invité a dit:


> T'as changé les condos ?


Oui, j'en ai changé trois. Et la je t'écris ce message sur l'iMac G5, en écoutant de la musique sur Deezer.


----------



## Invité (29 Juillet 2010)

Ok, merci pour les renseignements.
Me reste plus qu'à trouver quelqu'un qui sait souder proprement, moi je suis bon en mécano (démontage/remontage) mais je suis une vrai brêle en soudure :rose:


----------



## Pamoi (29 Juillet 2010)

imacounet est devenu un pro de la (micro) soudure !!


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2010)

faut dire que mon père m'a un peu aidé quand même.


----------



## S.Ballmer (29 Juillet 2010)

Le mien je l'ai démonter mais il n'y a aucun condensateur gonflé ...
Il s'agit d'un rev C ... Mais j'ai aussi beaucoup de ligne multicolore quand je le sollicite trop


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2010)

Car le GPU est defaillant ...


----------



## Tiki10 (30 Juillet 2010)

C'est quand même assez hallucinant de voir à quelle point les Imacs G5 décedent rapidement en ce moment. C'est surement du à la chaleur estivale. N'existe t-il pas un hack à base de découpe de tole ( ou plastique ) à l'arrière de la bête afin d'y placer des ventilateurs en apport et extraction de chaleur ?
Ca pourrait sauver les machines restantes.


Tiki


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juillet 2010)

Ben c'est ce que j'ai pensé. Découpage au dremel de la coque arrière, et achat d'un ventilateur 120 mm alimenté en 12v.

Edit, j'ai un ventilateur alimenté en 220v, faudra que je teste avec, le ventilateur posé au niveau du processeur, sans la coque arrière.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------

avec le ventilateur 220v pour refroidir le pross, en lecture vidéo sur youtube en qualité HD 720p le pross ne dépasse pas les 62°. D'habitude c'est 68°/69° sur la même vidéo.

Après la lecture vidéo il redescend à 57°/58°


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juillet 2010)

Je dis peut-être une bêtise, mais est ce qu'on aurait plutot intérêt (tout au moins esthétiquement parlant) de mettre le ventilo en marche forcée par le branchement en direct sur l'alimentation, par exemple?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Je dis peut-être une bêtise, mais est ce qu'on aurait plutot intérêt (tout au moins esthétiquement parlant) de mettre le ventilo en marche forcée par le branchement en direct sur l'alimentation, par exemple?


Ben mon ventilo brasse beaucoup d'air, il est très bruyant, et je cherche un variateur de tension, pour pouvoir le piloter (et le mettre au mini) 

Et il est branché sur une prise indépendante pour l'instant.


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Juillet 2010)

Non laisser pas iMacounet faire les soudures ... il fait ça avec un fer de 60W c'est un barbare 

Moi je sais faire, et suis équipé pour. Fer à soudé 25W panne fine, étain électronique, tresse et pompe à dessoudée !

Déjà c'est moi qui lui est dis de chercher plusieurs fois avant qu'il trouvent les condos HS 

Faut savoir qu'un condo HS peut être gonflé en haut et ouvert avec l'électrolyte sortis mais aussi peut gonflés par le bas !

@ iMacounet : il y a pas que les condos de 1800µF qui peuvent claquer

TOUS les condos des iMac G5 peuvent lâcher, ce sont des condos chinois de sous marque !

iMacounet fous une résistance sur ton fil rouge de ton ventilo comme ça il sera régulée à la vitesse que tu veut ! Utilise la loi d'Ohm pour déterminée la valeur de ta résistance U=RxI
et je crois de mémoire que les ventilo des iMac G5 sont en 12V par contre me souvient plus de l'Ampérage.

Il me faudrai les indications qu'il y a au dos du ventilo Rated = ? V et ? A

Voila

Pour répondre aux autres le mieux pour les iMac G5 c'est sois de changer tout le système de ventilation qui est naze et là on pourras plus le fermer sois de changer la pâte thermique et dépoussiérer tout souvent ou sinon de plus les utiliser bientôt en trouver un en état de marche sera vraiment difficile


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juillet 2010)

Baah, j'suis p'tet barbare mais l'iMac fonctionne


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (30 Juillet 2010)

Arf... j'ai pas envie de me lancer dans les soudures et puis, de toutes manières, je suis pas bricolo ! 

je sens que je vais attendre la prochaine offre de reprise chez les revendeurs pour me prendre un modèle qui est au catalogue depuis quelques temps... histoire de réduire la probabilité de mauvaise surprise. :mouais:


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Juillet 2010)

@ L'Ornithorynque : T'a vérifié les condos par ce que l'affichage brouillé c'est typique et un iMac G5 c'est facile à démonter/bricolé


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juillet 2010)

L'Ornithorynque a dit:


> Arf... j'ai pas envie de me lancer dans les soudures et puis, de toutes manières, je suis pas bricolo !
> 
> je sens que je vais attendre la prochaine offre de reprise chez les revendeurs pour me prendre un modèle qui est au catalogue depuis quelques temps... histoire de réduire la probabilité de mauvaise surprise. :mouais:


avez vous lu mon Message privé ?


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Juillet 2010)

On vas pas se battre pour celui là aussi hein iMacounet


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juillet 2010)

J'ai l'impression que si. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------

J'ai re-demonté ma carte logique.

Resultat, deux condensateurs mal soudés. :rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (31 Juillet 2010)

Bon maintenan c'est le bloc d'alim qui foire :rateau:

le voyant 1 s'allume, et le 2 s'allume aussi brievement, ce qui veut dire que le blod d'alim n'arrive pas à maintenir la tension :rateau:

edit : si je mets une alim de 17" pour tester, c'est bon ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

ça m'a l'air d'être une affaire, ton imac


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet ou comment détruire un iMac en 1 semaine MDR

Pour ton histoire de ventilo ... alors ?

Pour l'alim du 17 regarde la plaque signalétique et tu verras bien

Mais à mon avis ça me fait pensez à un CC sur la cm ton histoire


----------



## iMacounet (31 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça m'a l'air d'être une affaire, ton imac


Oui.


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Mais à mon avis ça me fait pensez à un CC sur la cm ton histoire



forcément, à laisser des gouttes de soudure un peu partout ....   

_on est méchants, hein ?  
_


----------



## iMacounet (31 Juillet 2010)

L'iMac, ne démarre pas?. Je teste avec l'alim du 17" ça fonctionne, ok. Mais si ça fonctionne pas, j'me fais plus ch*er avec les Macs PPC j'achète un G4 MDD qui fonctionne


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

respire et ouvre les yeux.... c'est beau un G5 ...
même éteint ....​


----------



## iMacounet (31 Juillet 2010)

C'est vrai, c'est beau quand même. :love:

Mais peu fiable.


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est vrai, c'est beau quand même. :love:
> 
> Mais peu fiable.



J'en ai un fiable à vendre


----------



## iMacounet (31 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> J'en ai un fiable à vendre


Ouais, j'y avais pas pensé.


----------



## didgar (31 Juillet 2010)

Salut !



iMacounet a dit:


> L'iMac, ne démarre pas?. Je teste avec l'alim du 17" ça fonctionne, ok. Mais si ça fonctionne pas, *j'me fais plus ch*er avec les Macs PPC j'achète un G4 MDD qui fonctionne*



M'enfin !!! Un MDD est aussi un PPC ... ou alors on m'aurait menti 

Fais comme moi ! Achète un MDD en panne d'alim et remplace la par une ATX ! Les seuls impératifs, faire sauter le support pour carte airport et avoir une carte vidéo par trop longue sinon le boîtier ne ferme pas ! Par contre niveau nuisances sonores ça va te changer de l'iMac ... 

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (31 Juillet 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> mp envoyé


répondu


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Août 2010)

Oula ... on est censuré sur le forum ? il se passe quoi ? iMacounet ? 

Effectivement iMacounet arrive à tout détruire y compris le G5 de DrFatalis

Après oui il devrais sois trouvé un petit Mac Mini Intel d'occase ou comme moi un G4 MDD


----------



## iMacounet (1 Août 2010)

Oui, oui je l'ai detruit.  Regarde l'état de ton G5, après on en reparle.

Je teste avec une alimentation de 17". Si il fonctionne pas, il part pour pièces sur eBay.

Et j'achète, tiens un Mac Mini Intel, bonne idée.


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Août 2010)

Mon G5 est arrivé mort déjà il s'est détruit seul au fur et à mesure     ...


----------



## iMacounet (2 Août 2010)

Tu l'as bien massacré. 

Le mien a revécu passé un temps, et il est retombé en panne ... 

Mais je suis quasi sur que, en changeant le bloc d'alim, le G5 refonctionnera. :hein:


----------



## Invité (4 Août 2010)

Bon, ben chez moi, c'est un 20"@2GHz ASL.
Depuis hier, il ne "boing" même plus ! :mouais:
Vais vérifier cette histoire de proc qui se dessoude


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

Oui bien peut que ce sois ça mais d'abord, test ram enlèves la airport et bluetooth fait un reset PMU test l'alim et test ma technique de l'iCale !

Au fait pour les rev B c'est ALS pas ASL


PS : J'adore les iMac G5 vraiment


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui bien peut que ce sois ça mais d'abord, test ram enlèves la airport et bluetooth fait un reset PMU test l'alim et test ma technique de l'iCale !
> 
> Au fait pour les rev B c'est ALS pas ASL
> 
> ...



Moi aussi je les aime bien les iMac G5. 

C'est franchement de la salop*rie mais le démontage est hyper simple, par contre le système de ventilation est très mal pensé :rateau:


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

heu pourquoi tu me pique mes réplique , et si je t'avais pas dit que c'était facile à changer les condo je crois que tu l'aurais revendu tel quel le G5, remarque ... dans un sens


----------



## Invité (4 Août 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> &#8230;Au fait pour les rev B c'est ALS pas ASL&#8230;



Y'a mes doigts qui ont chourfé :rose:


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

Pas grave 

Alors test et tient nous au courant !


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> heu pourquoi tu me pique mes réplique , et si je t'avais pas dit que c'était facile à changer les condo je crois que tu l'aurais revendu tel quel le G5, remarque ... dans un sens


Héhé 

si je t'avais pas connu, j'aurais pas essayé de réparer le G5


----------



## Invité (4 Août 2010)

Bon, ben comment on fait pour enlever le radiateur sur cet iMac ?






j'arrive pas à enlever les 3 vis(?) qui tiennent le radiateur :hein:


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Bon, ben comment on fait pour enlever le radiateur sur cet iMac ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut démonter la carte mère, les visses se trouvent derrière (x5 visses T10 torx)



A coté c'est l'inverter.


----------



## Invité (4 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il faut démonter la carte mère, les visses se trouvent derrière (x5 visses T10 torx)
> 
> 
> 
> A coté c'est l'inverter.



Pfff, quel boulet je fais !

Merci 

Un autre jour alors :sleep:


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Pfff, quel boulet je fais !
> 
> Merci
> 
> Un autre jour alors :sleep:


C'est simple a démonter une carte de G5

tu as des visses t10 torx sur la carte (9 ou 10 je crois) + une cruci en bas à gauche

tu débranche haut parleurs/hdd/inverter/dalle/vilos. et stoo


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

Oui c'est vraiment simple ... mais j'ai vraiment du en convaincre imacounet, obligé de démonter mon G5 en live ça m'as pris 10 minutes


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui c'est vraiment simple ... mais j'ai vraiment du en convaincre imacounet, obligé de démonter mon G5 en live ça m'as pris 10 minutes


maintenant je sais démonter un G5.


----------



## Pamoi (4 Août 2010)

intéressant, ce fil ...


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> intéressant, ce fil ...


Remarque très interessante.


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

Oui effectivement  Pamoi regarde t'est MP ! et merci

Au fait imacounet fait aussi virer le Superdrive XD


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui effectivement  Pamoi regarde t'est MP ! et merci
> 
> Au fait imacounet fait aussi virer le Superdrive XD


Quoi mon Superdrive?


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

Non dans ce que tu as dit tout à l'heure pour démonter la cm t'a oublié de dire qu'il faut aussi virer le superdrive


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Non dans ce que tu as dit tout à l'heure pour démonter la cm t'a oublié de dire qu'il faut aussi virer le superdrive


ah ouais, mais il verra bien de lui même


----------



## Pamoi (4 Août 2010)

Et comment il fait si c'est un combo ???


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Et comment il fait si c'est un combo ???


ben il l'enlève aussi :rateau:


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

> ben il l'enlève aussi :rateau:




ptet qu'il à un supercombo ?

Le supercombo c'est le Superdrive en fin de vie ... il grave plus les DVD


----------



## Invité (6 Août 2010)

Bon, démontage/remontage de la CM, et rien de nouveau.

Nan, je déconne. C'est assez bizarre cette histoire. :rateau:

Sur la carte mère côté condos, rien de spécial. 
Ah, si ! certains condos (cerclés en rouge) sont différents des autres et côté soudure, idem. C'est pas les mêmes que les autres !!!














Carte mère reconditionnée par Apple, par un bidouilleur ?


A part ça rien de nouveau, le Mac ne démarre plus, rien à l'écran, la led 3 ne s'allume plus :mouais:
Problème de carte graphique donc d'après le manuel ! 
_ 
LED 1 
indicates that the trickle voltage from the power supply has been detected 
by the main logic board. This LED will remain ON whenever the iMac G5 is 
connected to a working AC power source. The LED will remain on even when the 
computer has been shut down or put to sleep. The LED will turn off only if the AC 
power source is disconnected or the power supply is faulty. 
 
LED 2 
 indicates that the main logic board has detected proper power from the 
power supply when the computer is turned on. This LED will be ON when the 
computer is turned on and the power supply is working correctly. 
 
LED 3 
 indicates that the computer and the LCD display are communicating. This 
LED will be ON when the computer is turned on and video signal is being 
generated. 
 
LED 4 
 lights only if the computer detects an over-temperature condition. This LED 
will be OFF when the computer is turned on and running at the correct 
temperature._


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Août 2010)

Alors y'a des condo gonflé que tu a pas cerclé et ceux cerclé oui ont été changé et pas par Apple (fin j'espère ) c'est un véritable massacre ces soudures ...

Coté alim t'as changé les condo ?

As tu la led 2 et un Bong ?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (8 Août 2010)

Dans le cas d'un Imac g5 rev C , il y a une solution ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Août 2010)

Résultat ->

iMac ne s'allume même plus. Testé avec deux blocs d'alimentations. (20" & 17") sans succès.

Ultime tentative de ressoudage.


----------



## Invité (11 Août 2010)

Ou t"as trouvé ces alims ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Août 2010)

Celle du 20" c'est celle d'origine, et l'alim 17" c'est une autre que j'ai achetée.

Mais la carte mère est en court circuit, donc hs.


----------



## Invité (11 Août 2010)

Je t'emprunterais bien celle du 20" pour tester chez moi.
Avec option d'achat si ça marche (si tu veux t'en séparer, bien sûr !)
sinon on peut faire l'inverse, tu teste ma CM.
Mais on va peut être voir ça en MP


----------



## iMacounet (11 Août 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Je t'emprunterais bien celle du 20" pour tester chez moi.
> Avec option d'achat si ça marche (si tu veux t'en séparer, bien sûr !)
> sinon on peut faire l'inverse, tu teste ma CM.
> Mais on va peut être voir ça en MP


Je t'ai répondu.


----------

